# Reverse Seared London Broil



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2008)

I did a reverse sear Top Round Steak (commonly labeled as London Broil) last night, along with grilled red onion and baked potatoes.

Heavily seasoned with WRB and cooking indirect at 250º.






Added the onion and the steak is close to 105º, that's my preferred temp to pull it before searing.





Temps at 105º and it's resting while I crank up the heat on the grill.





Searing at 600º.





Internal temp is at 125º and I'm getting ready to pull.





Most important step, the rest.  Rested for 15 minutes before slicing.





Sliced





Served with a heaping scoop of grated horseradish.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 22, 2008)

and I suppose my invitation was lost in the mail.... AGAIN! :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2008)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> and I suppose my invitation was lost in the mail.... AGAIN! :?



You should have seen the smoke from the other side of the mountain!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 22, 2008)

He can't see the smoke when his back is turned on the "other side" of the mountain.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great Larry.
How long did it take to cook?


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 22, 2008)

It's amazing what can be done on a Weber.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry.
> How long did it take to cook?



Shut up Puff!


----------



## Unity (Jun 22, 2008)

Great lookin' plate of food, Larry.

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :P


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job Larry!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jun 22, 2008)

Larry that does look mighty tasty.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 23, 2008)

That's awesome Larry... You make it look so easy!!! Good Job!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2008)

Reverse sear and I have not had good results as of yet.  I am going to try again real soon.

That looks very good Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2008)

it takes a little while to get used to it,, and most importantly,
a thermometer!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 23, 2008)

My truck has reverse gear :roll:  Looks great Larry


----------

